# Wood ext ladder ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Trying to figure if an antique (circa 1950) 24 ft wood ext ladder had ANY value (arts and crafts? fencing? firewood?), I checked craigslist.

I found this amusing

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/5261204097.html

I guess CT has it's own periodic table where the symbol for wood is Al


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I think that person has his ladders mixed up. Any value in a wooden extension ladder? I am sure a few people out there still use them but I wonder how many contractors are buying new? 
I think the only appeal to wooden ladders are for those people who use short sections ( 4 or 5 feet) for putting pictures in etc, think primitive style. Not my thing at all. 

If it was mine I would hang it up on the shop wall and remind the youngsters how it use to get done.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sure the TV show "American pickers" would pay top dollar for that. I don't think I would ever go up a wooden ladder, we'll I would but with great trepidation.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd hate to see an antique like that go to firewood. But I'm not the one who has to store it. Maybe donate to some historical preservation society?

The older I get, the more I like to see older things preserved. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure this is worth much as an antique, maybe something "artsy"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I could certainly use it. Do you think I could get it by the 21st of Dec?









Last year's Solstice Celebration.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Not sure this is worth much as an antique, maybe something "artsy"
> 
> View attachment 65490
> 
> ...


junk, burn it:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Perhaps someone could lean it & hang plants, or make shelves. :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


>


Who made the chili ?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

hotroofers still use them. The wood extension ladders. This guy is on his way with a handful of em.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Once restored, It would look good on an old classic show truck.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Once restored, It would look good on a old classic show truck.


will you demonstrate how to do? On mine?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> will you demonstrate how to do? On mine?


First, how old is that ladder, and how old is your truck?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A restored classic paint truck (red) would make a good marketing prop.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ladder from 1950 maybe 1948. Retired and no truck. Want a ladder?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ladder from 1950 maybe 1948. Retired and no truck. Want a ladder?


Bill, I can see that you're struggling with the twelve and out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Bill, I can see that you're struggling with the twelve and out.


Yup, I often don't need to be so verbose. :lol:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yup, I often don't need to be so verbose. :lol:


It's been a good exercise for me. But I need to bump it from twelve words per post, to twenty.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> It's been a good exercise for me. But I need to bump it from twelve words per post, to twenty.


'tis a shame :yes:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Take all the hardware off cut each section in half and make Queen B a trellis for your new digs... Easy peasy...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Delta Painting said:


> Take all the hardware off cut each section in half and make Queen B a trellis for your new digs... Easy peasy...


Offered that already, she graciously declined.



tell them what she really said


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Offered that already, she graciously declined.
> 
> 
> 
> tell them what she really said


good for her, at least SHE has some sense


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Update:

TWO people have asked if it's still available.

I am surprised, and hope one of them can find use for it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is any conciliation to your sale Bill, I believe it is the city of S.F fire dept that still uses wooden ladders on their trucks. lol


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Remove hardware, cut to fit, sand and poly/varnish and use inside like a library ladder.
Put it on rails and now you can reach all of your books.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> If it is any conciliation to your sale Bill, I believe it is the city of S.F fire dept that still uses wooden ladders on their trucks. lol


I'll tell you what, it's an absolute menace dodging that team of horses.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well it's gone. I wasn't around when a person by the name of "Holly" stopped by and left $25 for it.

What struck me as odd, is that they were all singles, AND from her e,mails, I knew she worked nights.

The singles, I assumed, were from work, and I was trying to think of what professions would deal in many singles :whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> Well it's gone. I wasn't around when a person by the name of "Holly" stopped by and left $25 for it.
> 
> What struck me as odd, is that they were all singles, AND from her e,mails, I knew she worked nights.
> 
> The singles, I assumed, were from work, and I was trying to think of what professions would deal in many singles :whistling2:


Pole dancing...Just a wild guess.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Pole dancing...Just a wild guess.


I WAS afraid of putting them under a black light, but they hadn't been folded lengthwise . . . . . . . 

at least that's' what the internet says is the proper way to fold them


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I'll tell you what, it's an absolute menace dodging that team of horses.


It would probably be not so bad in your prius


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Lakesidex said:


> Remove hardware, cut to fit, sand and poly/varnish and use inside like a library ladder.
> Put it on rails and now you can reach all of your books.


He would need books in order to have a library whistling:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Workaholic said:


> If it is any conciliation to your sale Bill, I believe it is the city of S.F fire dept that still uses wooden ladders on their trucks. lol


I know the Vancouver fire dept still uses them. Heck I still have to use the wooden steps all the time too....stupid logging industry


----------

